# 1990 Michael Jordan number 65 NBA basketball card error



## jamesesdorn (7 mo ago)

Hi everybody nice to be here. I recently came across on eBay the same card I have and it sold for $100. It was sold as an error in that the hand above the bulls logo was the error. Something about the hand being blurred and nobody corrected it. Not exactly sure what it meant about correcting it but my question is is this indeed an error thank you for your time


----------



## jowzi (2 mo ago)

hello, personally i don't see where is the error.


----------

